# My Hydrotriche hottoniiflora is Blooming



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Just noticed this today. The flowers are about 1/2" in size. I think I am getting flowers due to the extra natural sunlight this aquarium receives.










This matches the description in Kasselmann's book and helps confirm this plant's ID. I think I gave Drinda and Tanya cuttings of this plant back at the Jan meeting. I hope it is growing for you.

Enjoy,
Mike


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow nice flower


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

it was growing but then I cut it for Michael and Nancy and then the dang cory cats uprooted it so no more....Fish Gallery is out of them. if i find another one, i will put it in a different tank that gets direct sunlight.

that is awesome!!!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Very cool!


----------

